# Just bought a house in Perdido and was wondering about the Lillian Bridge..



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

It would really help for your guys input, as it is way to conveiniant to fish if worthwhile!


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I grew up fishing under the lillian bridge, there used to be lights under the middle were the wooden pilings are marking the channel. The bait would hang out in the light so the specks would feed all threw the night. The concrete pilings in the middle hold some very nice sheepshead, I used to catch them on live shrimp or fiddler crabs. Around the old kits marina pilings held alot of nice flounder I caught on bull minnows or live shrimp. It has been a few years since I have fished around there, due to the hunt for blue water every weekend, but that's what used to hang out there..



Good luck!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea im with jason on this one.. ive spend several nights on the channel lights catchin spec after spec all night.. n just like he said about kits, one of my biggest flounder is from that old marina


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys I will have to hit it upnow, too close to pass up!:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I have almost ran over a few people at night who were anchored up in the boat channel speck fishinh at night around those lights. But I havent seen them on in years now. We used to catch some nice black drum under the bridge.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If the fishing doesnt pan out you can go to Richeys for a beer.


----------

